# tapazole is not working



## carli (Sep 5, 2010)

so I went to my docs yesterday and my levels have not gone up at all, but i have gained 5 lbs. weird! my TSH is still0.006. im not sure if my levels are just so low that it will just read 0.006 even though it is going up. im just thinking that is the lowest they can read. but not sure. He increased my Tapazole i am still taking the 10 mg but i am taking them more. 2 pills at a time 3 times a day. I really hope that by the next time i go in the levels have changed. This id very discouraging for me to show no signs of getting bettter. He recommended the iodine treatments again. But that is just not an option for me right now. I dont have anyone to watch my son for me for 3-4 days. which sucks really bad! I really really dont want to have to have the surgery. I dont know what to do. The meds make me feel really shitty. I just want to stay in bed all day long. glow. I do sleep good at night though.  I guess I am just going to stick with it for as long as i can hang in there but i just dont know how long that will be. I have currently been taking Tapazole for a little over a month now 1-10 mg. pill 3 x's a day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carli said:


> so I went to my docs yesterday and my levels have not gone up at all, but i have gained 5 lbs. weird! my TSH is still0.006. im not sure if my levels are just so low that it will just read 0.006 even though it is going up. im just thinking that is the lowest they can read. but not sure. He increased my Tapazole i am still taking the 10 mg but i am taking them more. 2 pills at a time 3 times a day. I really hope that by the next time i go in the levels have changed. This id very discouraging for me to show no signs of getting bettter. He recommended the iodine treatments again. But that is just not an option for me right now. I dont have anyone to watch my son for me for 3-4 days. which sucks really bad! I really really dont want to have to have the surgery. I dont know what to do. The meds make me feel really shitty. I just want to stay in bed all day long. glow. I do sleep good at night though.  I guess I am just going to stick with it for as long as i can hang in there but i just dont know how long that will be. I have currently been taking Tapazole for a little over a month now 1-10 mg. pill 3 x's a day.


Hi there! 3 times a day should now give you some relief. However, experience and observation has shown that sooner or later you will probably decide to either have it nuked or ablated (surgical removal.)

Why not the surgery?

Well, give this a try with increased dose and see how you do. We are here for you no matter what treatment option you chose. It is your body and your choice to make.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome Carli, Sorry you feel so bad. I have graves that was diagnosed after hyper storm in May. 
Have they been testing your FT3 and FT4? It can take a while for TSH to come back up, even after they go down. My TSH stayed undetectable for quite a while even when my FT3/FT4 came down.
I hope the new dose of Tapazole helps. Be patient as it can take 4-6 weeks for thyroid levels to return to "normal."
I did not feel well on Tapazole either, and opted for surgery. I am still not great, but no where near as bad as I was on Tapazole.
I hop you find something that works for you.


----------

